# liyu optical plotter problem



## vanghils (May 26, 2014)

Hi everybody i just bought liyu hc series optical plotter with flexi10 software. Can anybody guide me to an easy way to use the plotter maybe with another software ? Does anybody know how i can cut regular letters out without contour cutting ? Regards


----------

